# Homemade Creations >  Homemade Awesome Trike From Scraps And Use DIY Reverse Gear Box

## fawabros

Dear Everybody, 
Today I would like to introduce How to Build An Awesome Trike From Scrap And Use DIY Reverse Gear Box & Front Suspension. 
I hope you feel interested in my video. 
Please like, share and subscribe my channel to see more videos. 
Thank you so much! 
Fawa Bros.

----------

nova_robotics (Sep 26, 2022)

----------

